# Bobcat Hide Where do I start



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

OK got a bobcat hide where do I go from here?? I skinned it and put it in a paperbag in the freezer. I want to tan it for a throw or a rug. HELP! I have never tried this and the Only reason I am attempting it is that I want to present it to my father in law after I am done.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I would make sure to roll it up, fur side out, starting with the head (so that the head, ears, nose, etc all end up in the center of the roll so they don't freezer burn). Roll is up really tight, smash out all of the air and store it in a really thick plastic bag (the plastic tarp like feed sacks work well).

Then you either need to get it to someone to flesh and stretch, or do it yourself. Then you can start thinking about who you'll have tan it, and what you're going to do with it.

Here is a suggestion....


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

All I can tell ya is make sure you freeze it skin against skin fur side out. You may talk to Cat (Missing In Action Lately) or Swampbuck10 or FLtaxidermist, or any of the other taxidermist on the web sight. You might even do some googling to see what ya comeup with. Thats basiclly what you do when your noodling. Sorry for the humor.Good luck


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

If you wanna go that route make sure you save the skull. That is a nice wall mount. I would think it would be rough on the toes in the middle of the night if on the floor.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes freeze skin to skin or fur side out. Wrap in plastic also. Cat had made suggestions where to have it tanned might look in the archives.

Good luck !!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Gritguy would be a good one to ask too. He seems to be a wealth of knowledge on that subject too.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

If you want to do it yourself---Krowtann for rugs or a throw. If you don't want to take a chance of screw'in it up, send it to Moyles. Its not hard to do the felt and plinking yourself.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Guys! I will prolly send it away mainly because I just don't want to mess it up! I have in in the freezer in a Paper bag its been in there for about 48 hours, So do I need to go ahead and put in in platic or not? I think there was some dicussion on here a while back about when to put them in plastic.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Once the hide is frozen 100% put it in a heavy plastic bag and get as much air out of the bag before you seal it. I usally double bag mine.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Cat I am thinking of defleshing the hide and possibly drying it myself, the more I thinkn on it I would like to do what I can and then send it off to be tanned. But I am not sure if that is the right procedure or not. Can I send them a dried hide to be tanned?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You can do it either way RH.


----------

